# OK,  its All Your Fault...!



## Bud J (Aug 9, 2020)

Over the last 40 years,  I have had many grilles and one wood smoker.
I recently purchased an electric smoker and have used it once. I am having beginners trouble with keeping consistent temps and smoke with this analog smoker. But today was better.

Today, I decided to try making ABTs and chicken thighs.
A week ago, I never even heard of ABTs so was anxious to try since I have read so many rave reviews in this forum.
I used a common recipe that many use and smoked for 2 1/2 hours.  The only thing I want to say is
"Does anyone want my chicken?"
Holy hell...I only made 12 ABTs halves since not sure I would like them. I CANT STOP EATING THEM!

I text my GF about them BEFORE I FINISHED and she told me to save her a couple.  Damn, should have kept my mouth shut.
The peppers were tender and the filling was great. I didn't care about the non crispy bacon but it did have enough crisp to satisfy.
I only want to make one comment to beginners like me....DON'T BITE INTO THEM TILL THEY COOL OFF!
I'm done, but need 2 go to hospital to have my tongue replaced.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 9, 2020)

Not only ABTs are addictive but so is Smokin Meat forums. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2020)

First off, I don't believe you, no pics, didn't happen!  ok so I believe you...yes, let them cool first. But we do like pics that we can drool over...my wife calls it food porn, but she still looks too!

On your electric smoker, is it a master built? They are known for temp swings, 30 degrees either way, especially on analog ones. And the temp gauge just as bad, don't trust it. There are cures for all those problems. 

Did you use thin sliced bacon on abt's? That helps. Or finish on a grill or under broiler to crisp up.

Ryan


----------



## Bud J (Aug 9, 2020)

Ok, here‘s a photo. I am using a CharBroil analog and the temp swings can go 10-15 which I hear is normal.
For temp control I am using a Nextamz dual digital wireless. This is a copy of the ThermoPro which I was going to get but this one was on a lightning deal for $27.
The only thing I don't like about it is the probe holder for the grate.  The probe point is way 2 close to the holder which I feel gives a somewhat inaccurate reading. But this is an easy fix.
I wanted  to use Oscar Meyer bacon as this is pretty thin but of course Murphys Law interceded and the market was out of them....never seen that before.
I bought Hatfield brand and cut in half and stretched it.  I still need some practice at wrapping.
I wanted to buy Sweet Baby Ray's barbecue sauce today but accidentally picked up his Honey Teriyaki sauce and used that a little as a badge near the end. Very good!

Next time the chicken will b the app and the ABTs the dinner.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2020)

Those look great !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2020)

Now that's what I'm talking about! I could've helped you eat those,  after they cooled a might. Then you would have had room for the chicken! They look awesome 

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah.  Looks great.  Crispy bacon too.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2020)

By the way ,, you have no idea what you've got your self into .


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 9, 2020)

ABT's look great! Like! Glad you discovered them...welcome to SMF!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lol welcome to the addiction!! They look great.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2020)

The ABTs look great to me! Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2020)

Great story & the ABT’s look delicious!
Al


----------

